# DIY Photo equipment



## jutaro

What kind of stuff you have build? 
Post some pictures... 

I just build a simple Softbox for my on camera flash. 
Not really good looking. Will paint it black later. 



















Send from my C64 using load "*", 8,1 and run!


----------



## Buckster

Here's some of mine: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...your-homemade-equipment-here.html#post1953429


----------



## HughGuessWho

Buckster said:


> Here's some of mine: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...your-homemade-equipment-here.html#post1953429



I have copied and made the Buckster Macro Flash Bracket myself, and works great.

@Buckster - Where could one acquired the circuitry for the IR trigger?


----------



## Buckster

HughGuessWho said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of mine: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...your-homemade-equipment-here.html#post1953429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have copied and made the Buckster Macro Flash Bracket myself, and works great.
Click to expand...

:thumbup:



HughGuessWho said:


> @Buckster - Where could one acquired the circuitry for the IR trigger?


I used the schematics found at hiviz here: HiViz - Tools - Triggers - Make Your Own


----------



## amolitor

Buckster's flash bracket is friggin genius.

PLUS it makes your camera look like the killer robot from RoboCop! ED209 here I come!


----------



## jutaro

Oh yeah! I think I am gonna build me one too this weekend. And I think if you extended the bracket on the left and right. Plus mini soft boxes for the flashes. You have a great mobile portrait setup! 

Send from my C64 using load "*", 8,1 and run!


----------



## Mvrn78

Here some of i did to  shoot at home 

*Light box* for macro photography and small objects



*Softbox

*


----------

